# Name That Plant



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

This is a new one on me. Found it growing in an apiary, surrounded by poison ivy. It was an important food plant for Amerindians and Colonists. So important that the Colonists outlawed the Amerindians from digging it on "English" territory.

Has anyone seen bees working it?


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

looks like a snap dragons

Bees don't work snap dragons


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

My guess was wrong, so, I have removed it. Although the blooms are very similar, my thinking was flawed....Very sorry.


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

Looks like Groundnut. (Apios Americana) It grows along the creeks in my area but I have not seen bees working it. I understand the early pilgrims ate the tubers from Groundnut frequently. It is said to have more protein than potatoes.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

paintingpreacher said:


> Looks like Groundnut. (Apios Americana) It grows along the creeks in my area but I have not seen bees working it. I understand the early pilgrims ate the tubers from Groundnut frequently. It is said to have more protein than potatoes.


Bingo! The plant is Groundnut, Apios americana.


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

We have another vine in our area called Prices Potato Bean. (Apios Priceana) This one I understand is very rare. Some find Groundnut and think they have found the Potato Bean. I have never seen it accept in pictures. There is an area in North Mississippi where it grows but the area is now owned by the Nature Conservancy to protect the find.


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

Eaglerock said:


> looks like a snap dragons
> 
> Bees don't work snap dragons


I see bees working snap dragons in our area very early in the year (February).


----------

